# My visit at RunAround's



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

here are some pictures - I will be also posting to my blog so you might have seen some of these already if you follow my blog.

Bucks









Saleen and trips









Daisy and GoatGoat









Juniors
















Inside

















one of the many hay feeders with Seniors and one Junior (Sheila)









This is my End of the Line State of Zen all grown up









Sea Glass









Goats out in the field


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

:greengrin: They are HAPPY GOATS!!!!

Love the stumps stacked up....have to try that!

They are all sooooo cute.....Zen is so grown up!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

The goats all look great...


----------



## Dairy Goat Lover (Sep 28, 2009)

They are lookers :thumb: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe ... :laugh: ...love the wood ladder for the goats....that sure makes for a fun obstacle course...for them.... they actually go in the building? They don't just drop in..... :shocked: :wink: 

The goats are really nice.... :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

toth boer goats said:


> HeHe ... :laugh: ...love the wood ladder for the goats....that sure makes for a fun obstacle course...for them.... they actually go in the building? They don't just drop in..... :shocked: :wink:
> 
> The goats are really nice.... :greengrin:


no thats why there is ladder on the otherside - inside, I thought I posted the picture but it must be on my blog will add it above in a minute.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

too funny.... LOL :greengrin:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

And as usual, they're all helping Runaround with her chores! :laugh:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh yes......it just must be a goat thing.....they are always so willing to help out :laugh: ! My boys really love the battery operated screw gun, they always want to show me how it works!

They are soooo helpful!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

cdtrum said:


> Oh yes......it just must be a goat thing.....they are always so willing to help out :laugh: ! My boys really love the battery operated screw gun, they always want to show me how it works!
> 
> They are soooo helpful!


That just sounds slightly...dangerous?  lol


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Now Sara....I didn't say I actually let them do it! :greengrin: I usually have to lock them out if I have the screw gun....sometimes I can be sneaky!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice pics! Looks like a superb setup-and great looking goats!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

cdtrum said:


> Now Sara....I didn't say I actually let them do it! :greengrin: I usually have to lock them out if I have the screw gun....sometimes I can be sneaky!


haha...whew thats good to know!! lol :laugh:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a great set up with great looking herd! Love the opening where they come & go!
The scew gun story had me going alright! Too funny!
There's hardly anything more satisfying than visiting your former goatie(s) lookin good!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Stacey.....Ashleys goats always look happy! And wow has Zen grown!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Awww! Beautiful! I can't believe Zen is that big! Wow!!! :shocked: Glad you're having a good time Stacey!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

More pictures

these are of the bouncy balls hehe

http://s57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... s%20goats/


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

Yeah! Thanks for sharing! What a great set-up! All the goaties look so happy and look like they have lots to do to keep the busy!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

here are the bouncy babies


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

So Cute!!!  Is it just me or does she have a LOT of black and white babies?


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

That is so cool that you all got to visit! I love the goats and nice set up! I wouldn't mind doing the wood thing on my shelter. Tell me, is it an issue to get in and get a goat if you need to?

Well, great set up and pics!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Lucky!!!!


----------

